# m42 speed camera



## dazpower1234 (10 Apr 2014)

Hi i went past a speed camera on the m42 doing 53 it was set at 50 will i get done for that please help


----------



## Glynne (10 Apr 2014)

Did it go off?
Very few of the cameras on the M42 are actually live but they are digital cameras and so the normal "unofficial" 10% leeway may not apply.


----------



## dazpower1234 (10 Apr 2014)

hi never saw a flash but not sure


----------



## dazpower1234 (10 Apr 2014)

would i of seen a big flash?


----------



## Spindle (10 Apr 2014)

Unusual first post on a woodwork orientated forum


----------



## Yetty (10 Apr 2014)

In my vw polo, the dashboard speedo (analogue) always reads 3 to 5 mph faster than what my gps units indicate.

Daz, how did you determine your speed of 53mph?


----------



## carlb40 (10 Apr 2014)

As you say the camera was set to 50mph? I assume you meant the average speed check cameras? People don't seem to understand what they do. They are not like normal speed cameras, they measure your speed between each camera and and work out your speed from the given distance between each camera. So they will not flash if you are doing more than 50mph. 

It makes me laugh at the numpties speeding along between each camera at 70mph and braking just before the next one. :lol: All that will do is average the speed out to 60mph + 

Rule of thumb from my sis who works in law. If you don't hear anything after 3 months, then the police can't do anything.


----------



## JustBen (10 Apr 2014)

I drive through the average cameras (M1 and M6) daily at 55mph according to the sat nav and have done for the last 18 months.


----------



## carlb40 (10 Apr 2014)

JustBen":kqh5dt0q said:


> I drive through the average cameras (M1 and M6) daily at 55mph according to the sat nav and have done for the last 18 months.


So did i (m6) when working in staffs in 2012. I think most of them are just for show.


----------



## JustBen (10 Apr 2014)

I'm a bit more cautious when it comes to the 'managed motorway' overhead cameras. 
I tend to stay at the 10% or a bit lower.
I've seen plenty of people go through faster with no flashes but also plenty of people who have been flashed.
So either not all work or/and they are set a bit higher than the 10% guidance.
I've heard the M25 cameras are set to 85mph and I've been through known flashers at 80mph(sat nav) with no comeback.

I've also heard that if the sign isn't functioning 100% (ie an LED bulb out or wrong font displayed) that the offence isn't valid.
How you would go about proving it, I don't know.
I do remember reading in a newspaper that one set of cameras having to refund people because the font was wrong.


----------



## carlb40 (10 Apr 2014)

JustBen":3qfa7v8t said:


> I'm a bit more cautious when it comes to the 'managed motorway' overhead cameras.
> I tend to stay at the 10% or a bit lower.
> I've seen plenty of people go through faster with no flashes but also plenty of people who have been flashed.
> So either not all work or/and they are set a bit higher than the 10% guidance.
> ...


As far as i'm aware the cameras on the overhead gantries in the managed areas are set to the national speed limit or above. They don't drop the limit of the camera in line with the overhead signs, DAMHIKT.


----------



## jordec66 (10 Apr 2014)

You would have seen the camera flash twice, even in broad daylight. If you didn't notice the double flash, chances are it didn't go off. Also most car speedometers are calibrated at slightly above to protect manufacturers and you can check how far out yours is by comparing it to an accurate satnav. Most of the M42 cameras 'do' work and even if the gantry lights are out, the cameras will still go off; it is just luck if it doesn't catch you when you are speeding. Finally, speed cameras are not set at 10% above the limit anymore and haven't been for several years; they are set at only at 1mph over, as required by a Government ruling several years ago. Hope this helps as it looks like you will be fine.


----------



## MMUK (10 Apr 2014)

Bear in mind if your speedo says 53mph, you're more likely to be doing 50mph. 99% of speedos these days read 3-5mph fast.


----------



## NickWelford (10 Apr 2014)

carlb40":2vli560q said:


> Rule of thumb from my sis who works in law. If you don't hear anything after 3 months, then the police can't do anything.



I thought you had to get the NIP within 14 days.


----------



## Benchwayze (10 Apr 2014)

carlb40":1bv9jasd said:


> JustBen":1bv9jasd said:
> 
> 
> > I drive through the average cameras (M1 and M6) daily at 55mph according to the sat nav and have done for the last 18 months.
> ...


Seems I was wrong. Apologies. Post removed as best I can.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (10 Apr 2014)

Weird post.


----------



## Benchwayze (11 Apr 2014)

That's me all over Phil! Weird... So it's been said. 8)


----------



## SpinDoctor (11 Apr 2014)

Probably not. Every vehicle I've driven in where I have my gps on has shown the speedometer is registering a speed that is 4-5km faster than the actual speed. So my guess is you were actually traveling at around 49kph. YMMV


----------



## whiskywill (11 Apr 2014)

NickWelford":1kzolo3m said:


> carlb40":1kzolo3m said:
> 
> 
> > Rule of thumb from my sis who works in law. If you don't hear anything after 3 months, then the police can't do anything.
> ...



They have to issue a notice of intended prosecution within 14 days. If, for example, you are driving a leased car, then it would go to the registered owner first who would then advise the police of your details so it could be a bit longer than 14 days. It happened to me. But 3 months seems a bit excessive.


----------



## RogerS (11 Apr 2014)

Just tell them Vicky Price was driving ! :lol:


----------

